# Grass cutting just got FUN!



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry this took do long but the outdoor hub on my phone has been acting up.


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

tmanmi said:


> Maybe look at a front mount zero turn. I run a couple of grasshoppers on some nasty hills. I don't turn around at the top or bottom, just go up and down mowing backwards and forwards. Doing it this way with a front mount the weight is always on the drive wheels. You get used to mowing backwards after while and can go pretty straight. I haven't found a hill that I couldn't back up. I think you could back up a tree with a grasshopper. The only downside to a grasshopper is the price, probably about 9k to get you into their smallest front mount.
> 
> http://www.grasshoppermower.com/fm_616.php


Second that! Always go in reverse in you can up a steep hill. Also i Love me a grasshopper.

Exmarks can stick it for all im care. Nobody on the crews liked it so I git stuck on it. Couldnt do hardly any slopes. 

My parents did however just bought a gravely. Been running it when I get a chance and it seems to be working out pretty nice.

Congrats jp btw! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

I've kind of narrowed my choices based on what's local to me and here are three options I'd appreciate any input and/or experiences with:

Toro Titan - Almost a light commercial unit but can get 2011's at discounted prices. Still the most expensive.

Deere Z425 or Z225 - middle priced units.

Toro Timecutter - entry/residential level machines, but have Kawasaki engines and would probably do just fine at half the cost of the Titan.

Also, opinions on 48" vs 54" decks?


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

buckslayerII said:


> Guys - considering a ZT as well. Would be going from a 48" deck on my garden tractor.
> 
> I'd appreciate any "real world" numbers on how it reduced your mowing time. I suppose a quick summary of your yard/mowed areas would be nice for comparison. Thanks.


*Assuming the same size mower deck.

There is a lot of literature out there that states you will cut your mowing time in half with a zero-turn versus a traditional rider. I'd say it's more like a 25-35% savings. I have about a 1 acre yard to mow and it generally would take me about 1.5 hours to completely mow it (includes weed whacking along the raised borders and push mowing the ditches.) Probably takes me just about an hour with a zero-turn.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

buckslayerII said:


> I've kind of narrowed my choices based on what's local to me and here are three options I'd appreciate any input and/or experiences with:
> 
> Toro Titan - Almost a light commercial unit but can get 2011's at discounted prices. Still the most expensive.
> 
> ...


Can't give any honest feedback on any of those 3 units. I purchased a Cub Cadet RZT. As with most manufacturer's, Cud had several units to choose from with a wide range of prices. The best advice I can give you is to seek the help from a certified dealership. They can tell you what the higher priced unit offer over less costly inuts. With Cub Cadet it was steel drivetrain parts versus nylon or plastic. The frame and deck was also much heavier on the RZT versus the cheaper models.

If you have lots of wide open mowing then the 54" deck would be the obvious choice. It might be somewaht of a hinderance though if you have "stuff" to mow around or narrow spots to get through. Also check your limitations for hauling it. A larger deck is obviously going to require a wider trailer, truck bed, etc...

PS: Not trying to push Cub Cadet over those models.... that's just what I have experience with. I'm sure Toro and JD have great products as well.


----------

